# Pros and cons of a few fish



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

Another of my question( sorry for all of them ). For my 29, i have been debating between female bettas or angelfish(half of ppl say i can half say i cant) and was curious as to which would be better and what else are examples of what ican put with them in the tank. Looking for something active yet different. Another problem i cant find any remotely decent female bettas around here maybe 3 in the 4 places around that sell them and dont have credit card access to buy off the web. Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

LincolnS said:


> Another of my question( sorry for all of them ). For my 29, i have been debating between female bettas or angelfish(half of ppl say i can half say i cant) and was curious as to which would be better and what else are examples of what ican put with them in the tank. Looking for something active yet different. Another problem i cant find any remotely decent female bettas around here maybe 3 in the 4 places around that sell them and dont have credit card access to buy off the web. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks


You could probably only fit one, and maybe two Angelfish in a 29 gallon tank, but I think they wouldn't like it very much.

I, personally, do not liek female bettas, but in this case it is probably the better choice.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

A small group of angels would be nice. I have a tank like that myself. Actually, it "belongs" to my granddaughter. I have some jungle val, a few smaller Amazon swords and some drftwood. Looks very nice.


----------

